# Flirt pole fun



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

So I went to tractor supply and bought a lunge whip, I got a small stuffing less toy to tie to the end, the first attempt at using it did not go so well, Capone followed the leave it command at the start, once I said OK it was all over, he got it right away and shook the life out of that dam thing, so when I finally got him to leave it, we stopped for a few. 

I next tied a tug rope to the end ( a little to heavy but) and brought Babs outside, holy crap I should have got her one of those things when she was younger, she ran, jump (at the pole in my hand) she barked, and shook it she had a blast...

Macy didn't care about it at all, old party pooper. :frown:

Then I tried again with Capone, this time I cut the stuff toy smaller, I got the hang of it.. he ran and chased that thing in circles and once he caught it he shook a little but not as much, I guess its not as fun when its little to shake it... then we did it all over again until..... the bull smashed into my knees at full speed, the howling I was doing I can only imagine what the neighbors thought I was doing, I will say Capone stopped dead in his tracks and came over to kiss my face and beg forgiveness. It was getting dark by this point and my knee couldn't take anymore so we will play again tomorrow. 

They are all in their crates sound asleep :thumb:

Making a spring pole is next.... for Capone only though


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Ouch! Sorry about your knees but sounds like it was a hit, they are nice since it's not so much work for me but tires them out pretty well.


----------

